# Flashing older Wifi radios.



## Zonoko (May 10, 2013)

Edited.

I'm just going to Titanium Backup everything and flash to a rooted GC1. Seems the wifi is fixed in it.

If a mod wants to delete this thread, go ahead.


----------

